# Knife Handles grain orientaion



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2013)

What is the preferred grain orientation on the handles for you knife makers ? In this instance I'm showing some buckeye . But I would like to know for other species too . Thanks ahead time for anyone that replies !


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

Subscribed....was going to post the same question. But I was still trying to read up and found out very little so far at BladeForum.....



Scott (tight lips are hard to eat with) B


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2013)

Are burl eyes preferred to rays ?


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Are burl eyes preferred to rays ?



I like the 'eyes' also, but what if your not using a 'burl'?



Scott (got so much to do tomorrow) B


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 12, 2013)

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I like them all!

I am currently working on some buckeye burl I got from you and it is really nice stuff! I dont think you can go wrong with any of those pieces.
Tom


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have a personal preference. It depends on the wood and how it can be cut to get the most concentrated figuring. Massur birch looks best cut to show the ray pattern, redwood burl looks better cut to show the burl, spalded maple is best cut to show the most black mold lines. The most important thing is that the figuring be extremely concentrated because we work on such a small scale. What look good let say in a bowl would not show nearly enough figuring on a knife handle. We are always looking for the highly unusual stuff that is very stabile or can be stabilized.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Robert. His post is right on.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> I don't have a personal preference. It depends on the wood and how it can be cut to get the most concentrated figuring. Massur birch looks best cut to show the ray pattern, redwood burl looks better cut to show the burl, spalded maple is best cut to show the most black mold lines. The most important thing is that the figuring be extremely concentrated because we work on such a small scale. What look good let say in a bowl would not show nearly enough figuring on a knife handle. We are always looking for the highly unusual stuff that is very stabile or can be stabilized.



I appreciate the response . You make awesome looking knives ! If you wouldn't mind indulging a lil further, of the pics shown, which of the the buckeye would you choose and which of the DIB would you choose to face out ? 
Thanks for your time !


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 13, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> > Are burl eyes preferred to rays ?
> ...



Good question. I sold a cpl knife blocks that were oak burl that have a cool grain pattern, but wasn't sure if crosscut would've been preferred to the vertical ? 
http://woodbarter.com/attachment.php?aid=32177


Another question, do knife maker prefer scales or blocks ?


----------



## Molokai (Oct 13, 2013)

A B C or D, 
they are all nice. Blocks or scales depends on the type of knife. But i always like to have blocks.
I would recommend that wood like bocote, zebrawood or black and white ebony are much nicer in xcut grain.

Here is a example

[attachment=32602]

[attachment=32603]
the second is not my photo, i found it online.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 13, 2013)

Molokai said:


> A B C or D,
> they are all nice. Blocks or scales depends on the type of knife. But i always like to have blocks.
> I would recommend that wood like bocote, zebrawood or black and white ebony are much nicer in xcut grain.
> 
> ...


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > manbuckwal said:
> ...


I like blocks best because they can be used for hidden tang blades or split and used for full tang blades but I'll buy anything that looks good.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a personal preference. It depends on the wood and how it can be cut to get the most concentrated figuring. Massur birch looks best cut to show the ray pattern, redwood burl looks better cut to show the burl, spalded maple is best cut to show the most black mold lines. The most important thing is that the figuring be extremely concentrated because we work on such a small scale. What look good let say in a bowl would not show nearly enough figuring on a knife handle. We are always looking for the highly unusual stuff that is very stabile or can be stabilized.
> ...


I like the sides that show the yellow and the gray. Knives with all yellow or all gray don't seem to sell as well for me. I've a lot of people question me as to whether it was wood or not. Until they picked it up they thought it was some kind marble.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 13, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> > robert flynt said:
> ...



Very good to know . Thanks for the input !


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually prefer the eyes. It seems like more often than not though, when I ask a random person which they would prefer on the same block, they say the rays. 

:dunno:


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I usually prefer the eyes. It seems like more often than not though, when I ask a random person which they would prefer on the same block, they say the rays.
> 
> :dunno:



Hmmmmm darned if you do n darned if u don't :lolol: You will need to keep stats on that for the rest of us


----------



## BurlsorBust (Oct 16, 2013)

With burls, majority of people seem to favor eyes over swirl/rays. I like it all, but the eyes are really unique and people aren't used to seeing that kind of figure/pattern in wood. Sapwood/contrast is great too, again misunderstood so therefore fascinating. All your blocks look nice to me and others on here, we're all wood nerds. Buyers are a very different breed of folk and look for different qualities and don't appreciate everything.

I will say this though, knife guys are very selective of their blocks of wood, and rightfully so. They use such a small part of a tree/burl and want to really make a statement with a striking handle. They want the best of the best and will pay top dollar for it. I love working with knife makers because their appreciation for rare/unique woods is deep, as is mine.  They just get it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2013)

West River WoodWorks said:


> I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I like them all!
> 
> I am currently working on some buckeye burl I got from you and it is really nice stuff! I dont think you can go wrong with any of those pieces.
> Tom



What ya making?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 17, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I like them all!
> ...



I have made several pens and they turn so easy, plus very few if any voids. 
I have a stabilized knife scale im working on as I get time, with more then a few more to come!
Tom


----------

